# Selkirk Settler



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

In the early 1980s,3 Great Lakes bulkers were built in Glasgow,CANADA MARQUIS,SELKIRK SETTLER and SASKATCHEWAN PIONEER.They could also operate deep sea outwith the Lakes.
This is SELKIRK SETTLER leaving the Govan shipyard in Glasgow for trials.


----------

